
Azure Security Lab: a new space for Azure research and collaboration - karma20
https://msrc-blog.microsoft.com/2019/08/05/azure-security-lab-a-new-space-for-azure-research-and-collaboration
======
karma20
TL;DR: Microsoft bumps Azure max bug bounty to $40k, introduces Azure
segregated hosts for researchers to test against, and formalizes their Safe
Harbor terms [1].

[1] [https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/msrc/bounty-safe-
harbor](https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/msrc/bounty-safe-harbor)

